# White Mt. National Forest Volunteer opportunity  Trailhead Steward - MAY 21ST 2016



## billski (Apr 5, 2016)

The White Mountain National Forest (WMNF) is currently seeking  volunteers for the role of trailhead steward. The trailhead steward  program is a new program designed to equip forest visitors, both  dayhikers, backpackers and climbers, with information they need while  traveling in the backcountry. The information is intended to help the  visitor protect the fragile resources of the WMNF, keep themselves safe  and prevent costly search and rescue operations. The key to this program  focuses on informing visitors BEFORE they hit the trail by a brief  interaction at the trailhead.

The program is going into it's third season, which runs from May until October.  Let's help keep people safe.  NH Fish and Game noticed a large drop in SAR missions in the last two years.   

I did it all last season and really enjoyed giving back.  Even went hiking after my hitch!  

Sign up here:
https://www.volunteer.gov/results.cfm?ID=15222

There is a training session scheduled for May 21st, at the USFS/WMNF Campton Headquarters, 8:30AM to noon.
If you can't make this session,


----------



## billski (May 15, 2016)

Reminder, this Saturday is the big day.  Everyone who volunteers gets a free official WMNF Trail Steward t-shirt.


----------

